# What to spend leaf tickets on?



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok so I?m pretty far in the game and I?ve currently bought K.K. Slider?s chair, Tom Nook?s chair, and all the extra crafting spaces. What else should I spend my leaf tickets on? I don?t really want to use them just to speed things up or craft items without enough matieruals, so is there anything else to spend them on? I?m not quite sure what to do with mine.


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 6, 2017)

I've recently been putting them towards extra inventory space, it's 20 tickets for 5 extra spaces on top of whatever you already have.
They also get used on the occasional specialty pot of honey or fishing net(the 15 ticket ones for specific bug/fish types)
And with my extra invo space it makes using those much easier/fruitful~!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 6, 2017)

I spent 400 tickets to increase storage capacity from 150 to 250 (max) and it's made the game much easier to play.

I also bought the 2 crafting spaces and spent 40 tickets to buy 4 extra market boxes.

So that's 600 tickets total. I have almost 500 tickets saved up now, but  I don't want the chairs so I'm saving them for future content.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2017)

Save em up for potential new content!


----------



## quicktails (Dec 6, 2017)

Inventory space was the most worth it for me, though market slots are nice too.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm currently saving my tickets for future content, though if I get super impatient when it comes to getting Marshal into my camp, I may ending spending a few tickets there. So far, that hasn't happened though. I do want to upgrade my inventory space at some point, but I'm not in much of a hurry.


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 7, 2017)

I use my tickets in the  mine if it's a resource that I really need (which is usually essence)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

save, but if you're desperate for bugs/fish spend some on fish nets or honey.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 7, 2017)

I use mine for fishing nets and honey when i don't feel like waiting for things to spawn or looking through market boxes. I also used them to get all the crafting spots. Didn't get KK or Tom. I'll also use them if i'm short on some materials for an item.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

I spent most of mine on crafting things because I didn't have enough supplies, and I have all the craft spaces open.  I may spend the rest on storage, but I have a good system now where I keep just enough of each item to get me through one round of doing favors for all the animals then I build it all back up once all those favors are done for the next round of favors.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I used mine on the Tom Nook and K.K. Slider because I'm hoping to get a full catalogue and K.K. sits in my campsite next to my bonfire. I also used some for a crafting space, I'm also thinking of increasing my inventory though but it's expensive.


----------



## Nightstar (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought both the extra crafting spaces and I've gone to Shovelstrike Quarry a couple times. I have over 400 now, even after that spending, and haven't spent a single cent of IRL money on it.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought K.K. and Tom Nook, the three crafting spaces and I've fully upgraded my storage. Next are the marketplace boxes


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 10, 2017)

Extra crafting space, storage and sometimes bugs because I'm lazy or impatient. Although I'm trying my best to save it for limited items. 


TBT Username: ChocoMagii
In-game name: Bec
Friend ID: 1396 4354 134


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

I mostly do on villager-specific items that requires ridiculous amount of resources lol


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 10, 2017)

I spend mine on the quarry when there’s essence and I’ve already entered with the help of my friends on the same day. Tier 3 amenity essence requirements are a nightmare (50 each), and buying missing essences while crafting costs a whopping 20 tickets per essence - so 20 tickets for the quarry entry (which usually nets you between 5 to 10 essences) isn’t that bad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2017)

I finally spent some of mine on the cute hippy exterior for my RV, I just think it matches the whole natural aesthetic I eventually want so I am going with it!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

I caved and spent mine to complete furniture to get a cotton giving animal in my camp because I only have one right now, and I NEED more cotton.  I also gave myself more storage space.  Time to build them back up.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2017)

Bought the K.K Slider and Nook specials and spent the rest on inventory and trading slots with them being the most important for me with me being a trader. How you use them depends on your playstyle I would say.


----------

